# [Exel] Formatierung sichern, Zellenfarbe und Spalten berechnung deaktivieren!



## Darian (28. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich hätte da ein paar Fragen bezüglich Excel, und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Ich wäre sehr dankbar, und würde es super finden.

1. Ich habe eine Tabelle, wo einige Spalten bei der Berechnung nicht verwendet werden sollen. Wie kann ich diese mit einer Bedienung ausschalten?

Es ist so dass ich unten die Summe ausrechne, und wegen einigen #NV bei der Summe dann auch #NV steht. Somit habe ich kein Ergebnis.

Kann ich irgendwas gegen die öfter vorkommenden #NV machen? (sieht auch allgemein nicht gut aus!)

Wenn ihr ein jpg braucht um es zu sehen, kein Problem.

2. Es ist für meine Firma, und es geht darum ob die Tagesproduktion erreicht wurde, wenn nicht soll eine Zelle rot hinterlegt werden (+eine Zahl dort) und wenn schon grün. Wie kann ich mit Bedienungen die Farbe der Zelle ändern?

3. Es ist so dass die Leute dort gerne mal einiges herum kopieren, und so sind aufeinmal wieder irgendwo fette Stiche weg, und ganz wo anders,...usw so kommt ein durcheinander zusammen.
Wie kann ich die Formatierung sichern?

Ich hoffe jemand weiß dass, und hilft mir ein wenig weiter.

mfg
Darian


----------



## duckdonald (28. Januar 2007)

Hai,

zu 1.

die NV# kannst du unterdrücken wenn du deine Formel erweiterst 
	
	
	



```
=WENN(ISTFEHLER(deineFormel);"";deineFormel)
```
Damit müsste dann deine Summenformel wieder Funktionieren.


zu 2.

Die Zellen, wo die Farbe geändert werden soll, markieren und auf Menü Format->Bedingte Formatierung
Dort kann dann der Zelleninhalt einer bestimmten Zelle überprüft werden und dementsprechen die Formatierung geändert werden. Dort kann auch eine Formel zur überprüfung eingegeben werden.


zu 3.

Markiere die Zellen die deine Leute verändern dürfen. Dann die Zelleneigenschaften auswählen (Zellen formatieren...)
Dort im Register Schutz den Haken vor Gesperrt entfernen.
Im Menü Extras->Schutz->Blatt schützen...  im nächsten Fenster dann das Passwort eingeben und auswählen was im geschützten Zustand gemacht werden darf (nur "nicht gesperrte Zellen auswählen")
Nun kann nur in den nicht gesperrten Zellen veränderungen vorgenommen werden (am besten farblich markieren)



Hoffe geholfen zu haben
DuckDonald


----------



## Darian (28. Januar 2007)

Fein fein, erst einmal danke für die Hilfe, ich werde das Morgen alles ausprobieren, und mich wieder melden falls es Probleme gibt.

Danke für deine eigentlich sehr konkrete Hilfe.

lg Darian


----------



## Darian (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

was mit dem #NV funktioniert, ich muß jetzt nur bei jeder Formel das ändern, ist eben aufwendig, aber egal.

Kannst du mir bitte noch kurz die Formel erklären, Befehle und so..?

Noch eine kurze Frage zu der Sicherung:

Das Problem ist ja dass beim automatischen vervielfältigen nach unten die dicken Striche mit kopiert werden, und somit die Formatierung nicht mehr passt. Wie kann ich das verhindern? Beim sperren geht das immer noch

Weitere Frage:

Es ist nun so dass wir wollen dass die ganze Zeile gelöscht ist (oder Teile der Zeile => die Formeln wollen wir ja behalten) sobald die eine K Nummer nicht eingegeben wurde. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

lg und danke für deine (eure) jetztige Hilfe
Darian


----------



## Darian (29. Januar 2007)

Schon wieder ein neues Problem, bitte um Hilfe:

Wie kann ich die Bediengte Formatierung nach unten verschieben, damit es für alle Produktionszahlen funktioniert. Oder muß ich das einzeln machen?

Danke
lg Darian


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2007)

Hai,

entweder vor Festlegung der bedingten Formatierung den Bereich auswählen oder über kopieren und dann Inhalte einfügen - Formate.

Die dicken Striche werden mitkopiert, nehme ich an. Abhilfe schafft, siehe oben, Inhalte einfügen und dann entsprechend. In diesem Fall Formeln, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe.

Das mit der K Nummer habe ich so verstanden, das dir eine WENN Funktion helfen würde.
Z.B. : Wenn K... dann " "

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Darian (29. Januar 2007)

Danke für deine Hilfe, das mit dem farblich markieren werde ich dann schon hin bekommen.

Aber wie kann ich ihm sagen dass er gewisse Zellen löscht.

WENN in dieser Zelle keine K Nummer (sprich gar nichts) steht, dann lösche diese diese und dieses Zelle? Oder wie?

Es geht ja im Grunde noch immer um das Problem am Anfang. Es gibt 3 Schichten, und wenn eine Schicht nicht besetzt ist, ist die ganze Zeile leer. Früher hatte ich da Probleme mit den #NV. Das ist jetzt ja weg, und jetzt möchte ich gerne dass dann die ganze Zeile einfach leer ist.

lg und danke
Darian


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2007)

Hai,

meinst du mit löschen wirklich löschen ? oder nur leer ?

Poste doch einmal ein vereinfachtes Beispiel.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Darian (29. Januar 2007)

Hier nun eine kleine Datei, die zur Erklärung dient.

lg Darian


----------



## Leola13 (29. Januar 2007)

Hai,

für dein Beispiel wäre das bei C3

=+WENN(E3>"";10;"")  d.h. immer wenn in E3 (KNummer) etwas eingetragen wird erscheint die 10.
Die Formel muss entsprechend in die anderen Zellen kopiert und dann geändert werden.
Das funktioniert so mit *allem* was in die Zelle eingetragen wird. Es muss keine KNummer sein. Also ein A würde schon reichen. Das ließe sich aber ggf. ändern und anpassen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Darian (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

verstehe dass nicht ganz. Wenn ich da die Formel ein gebe, und dann eine K Nummer ist sie ja wieder weg. Und wenn dann nichts in der Zelle steht, wird deswegen auch nicht die restliche Zeile gelöscht oder so...? Wie meinst du das?

EDIT: Ah jetzt weiß ich es ungefähr wie du es meinst, aber dann kann ich in den Zellen immer nur einen Wert haben (bei diesem Bsp. 10), und den sollte man ja manuell eingeben können.

EDIT2: Gibt es nicht sowas wie WENN diese Zelle="" lösche diese Zelle, diese und diese?
Oder WENN diese Zelle="" starte Makro irgendwas?

lg Darian


----------



## duckdonald (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich ahbe deine Beispieldatei soweit geändert wie es mit deiner Beschreibung möglich war.

Dabei wird durch einen klick auf "erweitern" die letzten beiden Zeilen nach unten kopiert (am besten wäre es wenn diese leer sind).

Und zum zweiten Problem: jetzt wird die Eingabe in der Spalte E (K-Nr.) von einem Makro überwacht. Wenn die Kundennummer gelöscht wird, werden auch alle Zellen in denen keine Formel ist gelöscht.

Um den Code anzuzeigen rechtsklick auf den Tabellenreiter und dann "Code anzeigen" auswählen.

Und wie schon bei der ersten Beschreibung gescheiben solltest du gleich alle Zellen markieren in denen sich die Farbe ändern soll und dann die Bedingungen eingeben. Das ist nun nachgeholt.

Bei weiteren Fragen: immer nur her damit!


Gruß DuckDonald


----------



## Darian (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Danke dir Duckdonald und Leola13 für eure Hilfe.

Das mit den K Nummern funktioniert bei dem Beispiel Excel ja perfekt. Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft es in meine Datei rein zu kopieren. Ich werde es natürlich weiterhin probieren.

Ich bin auf den Visual Basic Editor gegangen, und habe bei der Tabelle 4 (K-Nummern) den Code rein kopiert, funktioniert nur leider nicht.

Kann mir da bitte jemand einen Tipp geben?

mfg

Darian


----------

